# This shit is getting old.



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

And the black community wants to go ape shit over the shooting of Dirt Nap Mike? Seriously?

Couple Fights Back Against Gang Of Thugs Video Break.com

    Arm yourself and shoot to kill....


----------



## Jackson (Sep 5, 2014)

And Holder does not believe in hate crimes black against whites!  Holder needs an Attitude Adjustment!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Jackson said:


> And Holder does not believe in hate crimes black against whites!  Holder needs an Attitude Adjustment!



   He needs something all right..but it's probably best I dont say what that might be in public.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope the cops grabbed them up.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I hope the cops grabbed them up.


And then prosecuted them and sentenced them for a long, long time.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree with the premise that the government ignores black hate crimes, but, I've seen this video and story before and here's a bit of commentary from a CCW holder (myself):

This couple came from a "rap club", a group of thugs made lewd comments about the girl, the guy mouthed off to them. Then the couple proceeded down an alley.

There are a couple if "stupids" that happened here but I'm in no way blaming the couple. stupid #1: Rap Club #2: mouthing off instead of walking away, #3 restricted alleyway? Seriously dude?, #4: not watching his ass.

I bring this up only because there are more and more people like me who carry concealed, I would never put myself in this situation especially now. There would have been at least two dead or seriously wounded "gentle giants" and I'd be standing in the welfare line with George Zimmerman.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 5, 2014)

I can see the news on MSNBC about this right now:

"Racist White man assaults 6 innocent black college students!" Film at 11!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

PredFan said:


> I agree with the premise that the government ignores black hate crimes, but, I've seen this video and story before and here's a bit of commentary from a CCW holder (myself):
> 
> This couple came from a "rap club", a group of thugs made lewd comments about the girl, the guy mouthed off to them. Then the couple proceeded down an alley.
> 
> ...



   It all boils down to a bunch of black thugs attacking two white people. There is no excuse for it.
   Segregation is sounding better and better.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I hope the cops grabbed them up.



 I hope the cops shot everyone of em.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the cops grabbed them up.
> ...





Calm down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



   I'm completely calm,and completely serious. Scum like that need killing.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




You're not going to do it, tough guy, so calm down and try to use reason instead of emotion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



  Tell that to the pieces of shit that attacked those two innocents. Where was their reasoning?
   And I can promise you this,if I'd have been there those cops wouldnt have had to chase near as many of the scum.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2014)

PredFan said:


> I agree with the premise that the government ignores black hate crimes, but, I've seen this video and story before and here's a bit of commentary from a CCW holder (myself):
> 
> This couple came from a "rap club", a group of thugs made lewd comments about the girl, the guy mouthed off to them. Then the couple proceeded down an alley.
> 
> ...



Thats called common sense tho.  And you cant blame that guy for not having it.  He should be allowed to mouth off to anyone he wants and they should have to take it because...white guy something something


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And I can promise you this,if I'd have been there those cops wouldnt have had to chase near as many of the scum.




Your "promise" means nothing, tough guy. Calm down. You are all upset, so you're trying to beat your chest and make yourself feel better. You only end up making yourself look like some hysterical fool.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the premise that the government ignores black hate crimes, but, I've seen this video and story before and here's a bit of commentary from a CCW holder (myself):
> ...



 So you admit you're perfectly okay with over reactions?
Then you should be just fine with Dirt Nap Mike getting his shit blown away.
  Glad we could clear that up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And I can promise you this,if I'd have been there those cops wouldnt have had to chase near as many of the scum.
> ...



     Why you getting so worked up? Cant stand the thought of some minorities getting whats coming to em?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




They are not going to get it from you, hero, so stop making a fool of yourself. Those who have broken the law should be punished to the full extent of the law - without exception. There is no need for your  empty histrionics to make that point.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 5, 2014)

"Dirt Nap Mike" I love it!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

So answer the question Unkawhore.
So you're completely okay with the over reaction of a bunch of thugs,but the so called over reaction of officer Wilson in the plugging of Dirt Nap Mike is somehow different?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Troll harder cry baby.  *Also notice that this guy just admitted that shooting MB was an "over reaction" but he's cool with it because...black guy yada yada*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



    Nope...you might want to check my edit. I figured you dumb fucken liberals wouldnt understand the nuance so I went back and dumbed it down for ya.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So you're completely okay with the over reaction of a bunch of thugs,but the so called over reaction of officer Wilson in the plugging of Dirt Nap Mike is somehow different?





When did I say either of those things? See what happens when you let your little emotions get the better of you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > So you're completely okay with the over reaction of a bunch of thugs,but the so called over reaction of officer Wilson in the plugging of Dirt Nap Mike is somehow different?
> ...




Appears I was right.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




It "appears" you are having a conversation with yourself. I never made either of the claims you seem desperate to ascribe to me. You really need to take a breath and clear your head. 


Now, do you have a real question?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



  You have zero outrage about this video. Thats all I need to know about you.
You applaud hate crimes against white people. xxxxxxxx.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You have zero outrage about this video. Thats all I need to know about you.
> You applaud hate crimes against white people. ....




Those are completely baseless and illogical accusations, you fool. You are part of the problem. You are no different than those criminals in the video - unable to control your emotional impulses - except that YOU are clearly too much of a pussy to ever act on them. So much the better for you. Now, as I advised you some time ago, CALM DOWN.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I dont have to check your edit...I quoted you numbnuts and its too late to try and pretty it up after I exposed your stupidity


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You have zero outrage about this video. Thats all I need to know about you.
> ...



xxxxxxxx.
That trash who assaulted those people should be shot. Getting sick and tired of the feral trash attacking people in packs. You dont like it? I dont give a fuck.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




I leave that to experts like you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Well xxxxxxxx since you have a very limited amount of time to edit,you should know it was done before I ever read your post.
     And it was obviously the right move.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Suuuuuure it was buddy


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> That trash who assaulted those people should be shot. ...




Maybe, but you are not going to do it, tough guy. Stop playing at your fantasies of yourself. You look like a flaccid fool.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > That trash who assaulted those people should be shot. ...
> ...




   Think what ya want pussy. Some of us have the balls to interfere when they see someone being assaulted.
   I certainly hope you run into trouble. Is the fetal position your plan of defense? Or is those new sneakers?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone that is white and is walking down the street with their friend or loved one and a group of blacks are behind them and they are not concerned...are CRAZY. Nowadays, there IS reason to be concerned. Even for old folks hobbling along or feeding pigeons in a park....they never know when some asshole BLACK guy is going to try for bonus points in smacking that old person in the head.

I bet the KKK is getting a shitload of new members lately. Good. Looks like it is needed.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Thanks, I will. I think you are just another spineless nobody running his mouth on the internet. I think you know this and it really pisses you off to be exposed like this. Keep talking, bigmouth, it won't change a thing about the real you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Anyone that is white and is walking down the street with their friend or loved one and a group of blacks are behind them and they are not concerned...are CRAZY. Nowadays, there IS reason to be concerned. Even for old folks hobbling along or feeding pigeons in a park....they never know when some asshole BLACK guy is going to try for bonus points in smacking that old person in the head.
> 
> I bet the KKK is getting a shitload of new members lately. Good. Looks like it is needed.



   Yep..kinda like obammy. He set market records on gun sales.
Idiots like those on the vid are helping the clan with record enrollment.
  Keep it up morons. obammy will soon be out of office and whitey out numbers blacks by a huge margin.
   Talk about kicking the hornets nest....


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Anyone that is white and is walking down the street with their friend or loved one and a group of blacks are behind them and they are not concerned...are CRAZY. Nowadays, there IS reason to be concerned. Even for old folks hobbling along or feeding pigeons in a park....they never know when some asshole BLACK guy is going to try for bonus points in smacking that old person in the head.
> 
> I bet the KKK is getting a shitload of new members lately. Good. Looks like it is needed.



When you joining?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



     Says chicken little.
You want to call me out for talking? LOL..take a look at yourself little man.
   You see I've been there and done that,so I know how I'll react.
Didnt have to shoot the dumb bastards but it was close. And I was perfectly willing to do so.
  Just because you'd stain your tighty whities doesnt mean other will.
You'd do well to keep that in mind. Little man.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that is white and is walking down the street with their friend or loved one and a group of blacks are behind them and they are not concerned...are CRAZY. Nowadays, there IS reason to be concerned. Even for old folks hobbling along or feeding pigeons in a park....they never know when some asshole BLACK guy is going to try for bonus points in smacking that old person in the head.
> ...


When they get someone with sense instead of a bunch of rednecks with missing teeth. I won't hold my breath waiting, though.
And with that said...I see a need for the KKK just like blacks see a need for The Black Panthers. Now argue that, whydontcha.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You see I've been there and done that,so I know how I'll react....




Yeah, sure you have, internet hero.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2014)

So..anyone using common sense on how to protect themselves or may be concerned with what is going on today on the streets is..a "internet hero tough guy"?

Ok. we need more internet hero tough guys keeping eyeballs in the back of their heads to keep from being beat up, jumped, car jacked, punched, shot by a bunch of thugs.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Good question: Why wont I argue your opinion?  Answer: Because its not my opinion


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You see I've been there and done that,so I know how I'll react....
> ...



 I stopped a home invasion ya little faggot. So what exactly would you have done to protect your family...wiffle ball bat,fetal position? Run like the little bitch you are leaving them to fend for themselves?
      You're an embarrassment to males everywhere. You're the pussification of America personified.
    Isnt there a feminist meeting you should be attending somewhere?


----------



## MaryL (Sep 5, 2014)

Blacks are the single biggest threat to black people. Not white rouge cops with itchy trigger  fingers or bad posters. Blacks need to get "real".


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Blacks are the single biggest threat to black people. Not white rouge cops with itchy trigger  fingers or bad posters. Blacks need to get "real".



Yeah thanks for your concern but whites are the biggest threat to whites.  Maybe you should focus on home first


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are the single biggest threat to black people. Not white rouge cops with itchy trigger  fingers or bad posters. Blacks need to get "real".
> ...




    Yeah...because we all know whitey is out looten and robben like a mofo.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



No but they are killing each other.  Unless getting murdered by a white guy is a good thing lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



     Where is this going on? I live in the fourth largest city in the country and it ain't happening here,and we sure as hell know it ain't happening in Chicago.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



There were no murders in your city?  Maybe because you only consider blacks killing each other as murder and when whites do it you just call it something else. tee hee.

derp *What murders?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



 LOL...If you read the newspaper?  Nine out of ten times Lupey or Tyron did the killing.  It must be that racist newspaper.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And the black community wants to go ape shit over the shooting of Dirt Nap Mike? Seriously?
> 
> Couple Fights Back Against Gang Of Thugs Video Break.com
> 
> Arm yourself and shoot to kill....



Hmmm, I guess I will weigh in on this with my opinion if I may... What whites and especially naive whites have got to understand, is that you can't hang with the black gangsters or thugs in a club scene, because for one thing you are not welcome there at all (IMHO). Now your chick might be welcome there, but the white guy who brought her there is not welcome there at all.  As soon as dumb whites understand this, then things might not happen like this to them, because of course they would be somewhere else where they are wanted the both of them together, and as a couple or as friends. Hmmm, I wonder if his girl friend talked him into taking her there, and if she did, then she sure got his butt kicked and good. Hec she got her own butt kicked as well ((SURPRISE)). No telling what happened in the club, but what ever it was I bet it was over the chick. To give equal time to my opinion, umm I will say this also - It is the same at a bad ace Biker club, where as you don't want to go there with your chick either, and especially if you got a problem with the bikers gawking at her, because the same thing can happen also, and it has happened. The best advice is to not let your chick get you to take her anywhere if that was the case, and/or if not then you were a fool to take your chick to a club like that to begin with. Wake UP PEOPLE will ya ? I saw a story on TV not long ago about a Biker Bar that beat a woman to death, then took her to the desert and dumped her body. Anyone see this story on TV a while back ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And the black community wants to go ape shit over the shooting of Dirt Nap Mike? Seriously?
> ...



    I've hung around bikers,they aren't a problem unless you're a dumbass.
Now while I agree going to a rap party/concert you are taking a serious risk but that sure as hell doesnt give them the right to do what they did.
   How about the black guy and date who goes to a country western club/concert. 
Maybe all the rednecks should start beating the fuck out of em whenever they show up.
 It only seems fair.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeez white people dont kill and bikers arent a problem unless you make them do something according to the OP.  Life must be grand to be able to shirk your responsibility for any and everything.  What a life


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 5, 2014)

This thread is about to get shut down in  5.....4....3.....2.........


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So..anyone using common sense on how to protect themselves or may be concerned with what is going on today on the streets is..a "internet hero tough guy"?




No, but that is NOT what 'tough guy' has been doing. Try actually reading his threads instead of merely emoting in a knee-jerk fashion.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




I believe you thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis much, hero. 

You're just another big mouth on the internet. Dime a dozen. You'd piss yourself at the first hint of real violence.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So..anyone using common sense on how to protect themselves or may be concerned with what is going on today on the streets is..a "internet hero tough guy"?
> ...


Um..I have no intention of hunting down his posts just to see what you think I should be seeing. The only knee jerking happening that I CAN see is you in this thread having a hissy.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 6, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I've noticed that there is no such thing as black "guys" according to the majority of those who post here now.


Gracie said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes, I will. Today's Black Panthers do not stand for anything meaningful, and are nowhere remotely similar to those of the 60's. I don't know of one black person out of the many that I do know who see a need for them. Frankly, most feel that they are nothing but frauds who would not put their lives on the line for their own Mothers. They would not feed hungry children, raise money for the poor or defend their own family.

As far as a need for the KKK, I would say this....lbeing that I am about 60 years old, I can recall my grandfather talking about how his Father would tell him when he acted up or disobeyed, that "The Klan was going to come to get him"and when he became old enough to understand that they were an equal opportunity hate group, he feared them less, because not only did they hate blacks, they also hated Jews, Hispanics, Asians or any other non-white(as defined by them). In addition to that, they were not big supporters of women's rights or their advancements in the workplace either.

So, why not bring them back to the mainstream? They are  about as "Old School" American as one can  get.

They could singlehandedly shutdown the borders, lynch the half black POTUS that this countries majority despises so much and  repeal AAA,(which would affect white females a whole lot more than the "wretched blacks", put the Jews in the unemployment line, and turn every rural burg in America into a Sundown town.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Whatever little man. You're nothing but a punk and not worth my time.
Ignore...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


More like whites lead in shaken baby deaths,,,,


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




That's what I thought.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Yeah, big mouth, "whatever." You know and I know that you are full of shit.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Only ones that are full of shit are the ones that think in todays world, walking along a street with a pack of black guys behind you should not make you a tad nervous.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2014)

....................


----------



## BillyP (Sep 6, 2014)

....................... Unk, Gracie's talking about you, douchebag.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 6, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And the black community wants to go ape shit over the shooting of Dirt Nap Mike? Seriously?
> 
> Couple Fights Back Against Gang Of Thugs Video Break.com
> 
> Arm yourself and shoot to kill....




this should be filed under 

"why i carry" stories


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And the black community wants to go ape shit over the shooting of Dirt Nap Mike? Seriously?
> ...


Ooh Oooh! I have a carry story! I called a guy about a conversion van yesterday and he turned out to be a major nutcase. Even hubby had enough of this jerk continuing to call me and had to set the idiot straight but it freaked him out so badly, both of us loaded our guns and put them in a quick-to-reach spot...which mine being in my purse, his on his desk.

Do I get a brownie point for a good carry story?


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2014)

Come on now people, lets get real here. Black people are just as flawed and hateful as anyone...and blacks are a bigger threat to each other,  and this eternal blame game blacks are doing hurts all of us.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You see a "need" for hate groups?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I see a need for quid pro quo. And?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



And supporting hate groups (as opposed to law enforcement) is the way to achieve this "need"? Seriously?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh look. Another "black people committing crimes" thread for all the racists to play in.

You're right, this shit is getting old.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

> And supporting hate groups (as opposed to law enforcement) is the way to achieve this "need"? Seriously?



I don't like multi quotes, so I shortened it.
I don't necessarily support any hate group. But...if the blacks can march screaming for the life of a cop for shooting a thug that likes beating up small asian men while stealing is seen as nothing to complain about, then whats the complaint about the KKK? There is a "need" to even the odds and so far..the odds are off whack, dontcha think? Oh. Wait. Never mind. I must be racist because yeah..I am tired of this shit. Reap what ya sow, says I.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Oh look. Another "black people committing crimes" thread for all the racists to play in.
> 
> You're right, this shit is getting old.


Well gosh and golly. Maybe someone should start a thread about white people committing  crimes so anyone opposed to criminal activity can play too.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > And supporting hate groups (as opposed to law enforcement) is the way to achieve this "need"? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...maybe a reality check is in order.

You're advocating a need for a group that, because it hates people of a certain race soley because of their race, has murdered and committed terrorist acts on innocent civilians.  Remember the four little girls blown up in one of their church bombings?  Or, how about the 4 young men murdered for trying to register voters in Mississippi?

This is the group you say you see a "need" for and somehow this group is supposed to counter-balance a bunch of demonstrators in Ferguson.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > > And supporting hate groups (as opposed to law enforcement) is the way to achieve this "need"? Seriously?
> ...


Do you honestly think this is just going on in Ferguson? Really? Try reading the newspaper. 
Yes, I remember the 4 little girls blown up. Do you remember the little girls AND boys shot by drive by THUGS during their neverending gang wars? Blacks killing blacks and they don't give a damn? Or the prisons are full of blacks and more are following..just for thuggery. They do this shit because people stay silent for fear of being called a racist. Well, I don't give a damn who thinks I am a racist. Facts are facts. These assholes will continue what they are doing FOREVER until someone bigger and badder comes along. Do I think the KKK is bigger and badder? Oh hayell no. Buncha toothless rednecks that hate anyone and anything THEY deem non white. Idiots. But...if they can put some balance back in NOW, in THIS DAY, then by all means I hope they do. As the title of this thread states..I am tired of this shit.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Do you honestly think this is just going on in Ferguson? Really? Try reading the newspaper.



Who's been murdered?
What churches have been blown up?
Who's been strung up like strange fruit?



> Yes, I remember the 4 little girls blown up. Do you remember the little girls AND boys shot by drive by THUGS during their neverending gang wars?



Sure.  Gang wars are nothing new (Al Capone) nor are they a problem of just one race. Thugs too cross the racial line.



> Blacks killing blacks *and they don't give a damn*?



Where have you been?  



> Or the prisons are full of blacks and more are following..just for thuggery. They do this shit because people stay silent for fear of being called a racist. Well, I don't give a damn who thinks I am a racist. *Facts are facts. *



Facts are facts but you are lacking them and are condensing a bunch of complex problems into a simplistic construct that ignores reality.

Why do you suppose there's a disproportionate number of young black men in prison yet young white men don't end up in prison despite committing the same crime?



> These assholes will continue what they are doing FOREVER until someone bigger and badder comes along.



So in other words screw law and order, and the justice system (which is biased in your favor anyway) and bring in the lynch mobs?



> Do I think the KKK is bigger and badder? Oh hayell no. Buncha toothless rednecks that hate anyone and anything THEY deem non white. Idiots. But...if they can put some balance back in NOW, in THIS DAY, then by all means I hope they do. As the title of this thread states..I am tired of this shit.



Why would you want criminals and bigots roaming the streets putting "balance" back in?  You seem to think killing and assaulting innocent people  for soley racial reasons is somehow "balance"


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Not in the mood. I stated my opinion and if I wanted to debate my opinion, there is another board for that. So..think what you will. I stand by what I said and I don't need to explain to anyone why I think what I think.
Find another schmuck. This one ain't biting. Especially with one that has itchy fingers.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Not in the mood. I stated my opinion and if I wanted to debate my opinion, there is another board for that. So..think what you will. I stand by what I said and I don't need to explain to anyone why I think what I think.
> Find another schmuck. This one ain't biting. Especially with one that has itchy fingers.



I hate to disillusion you but this board is for debating.  If think you can just sit there at your keyboard and fling shit like some sort of internet princess then don't get in a snit when folks call you on it.

You're supporting thugs and hate groups as a means of addressing some sort of "imbalance" but hey - don't ask Gracie to explain herself. 

Ok, I won't...because I suspect you can't dig yourself in any deeper.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Whatever. Think what you will. Proclaim what you will. You da boss after all.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And I can promise you this,if I'd have been there those cops wouldnt have had to chase near as many of the scum.
> ...



How are we supposed to not be hysterical with the increase in black on White crime since Yomma blackened the White house?    We're supposed to laugh about the victims of the knock-out game?    Better get hysterical, we're on the verge of a race war if things keep going the way they are.    If your state has conceal and carry, arm yourself and shoot to kill and ask questions later.    This ghetto trash would have killed this young couple and not thought twice about it.    And as for them, what the hell are White people doing at a cRAP club?    Wake up, White America!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Rut roh. Watch out kathy! You are going to be accused of being a racist and although invited to "debate" back because this is a "debate" message forum although it does not say ANYWHERE that is  except in the Clean Debate Zone,  and one of the mods wants to start a fight, call you names over your opinion and the other one says anyone tired of this shit is racists having a field day and expect you to DEBATE your opinion..... And if you do argue with either one...um...well...not a good idea since they are staff.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Just my opinion, which I refuse to debate about...I wonder how many black children are killed or maimed every day in gang wars. And I wonder if black thugs or the Black Panthers would riot in an all white suburb if the Klan had their headquarters there. That is my point. They are all brave when they have people enabling their thuggery. But if anyone says a damn thing about it...they are racist. Or foolish. Or an idiot. Or stupid. Or burying themselves. You get my drift.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Got any sources to back up your claims of an increase in black-on-white crime?

I doubt it, since "black on white" crime has been steadily decreasing, along with all violent crime, for the last 30 years.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Maybe black on white crime IS decreasing. Good. But what about black on black crime? Since I am supposedly a racist, what about those children afraid to come out of their own homes due to gang violence and are hurt or killed by other blacks? 
This black war has to have something done. And if ANYONE speaks up about it....they are racist. So most stay silent. That pretty much sucks.

Again..just my opinon. I guess i need a new sigline so I don't have to keep repeating myself and told to DEBATE my stance.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Maybe black on white crime IS decreasing. Good. But what about black on black crime? Since I am supposedly a racist, what about those children afraid to come out of their own homes due to gang violence and are hurt or killed by other blacks?
> This black war has to have something done. And if ANYONE speaks up about it....they are racist. So most stay silent. That pretty much sucks.
> 
> Again..just my opinon. I guess i need a new sigline so I don't have to keep repeating myself and told to DEBATE my stance.



If you don't want "debate", why the fuck do you keep responding?

Black-on-black crime has also been decreasing for the last 30 years, too.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



To be fair, FBI homicide data tables like this state that black on white homicides are more prevalent. According to the link:

2,648 black Americans were killed.
*193 of the offenders were white.*
2,412 of the offenders were black.

3,128 white Americans were killed.
2,614 of the offenders were white.
*431 of the offenders were black.*

Regardless of anyone's opinions, this is what the official numbers are saying.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

My eyes are gray. That is not debatable. I think crime is rampant. That can be debatable. I keep responding because that is what a message board is for. Or do you want your members to shut the fuck up and just nod now and then?
Why are you being so damn rude?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Rut roh. Watch out kathy! You are going to be accused of being a racist and although invited to "debate" back because this is a "debate" message forum although it does not say ANYWHERE that is  except in the Clean Debate Zone,  and one of the mods wants to start a fight, call you names over your opinion and the other one says anyone tired of this shit is racists having a field day and expect you to DEBATE your opinion..... And if you do argue with either one...um...well...not a good idea since they are staff.



What names did I call you?

I'm assuming you saying we are not allowed to discuss the issues brought up by you


Gracie said:


> Maybe black on white crime IS decreasing. Good. But what about black on black crime? Since I am supposedly a racist, what about those children afraid to come out of their own homes due to gang violence and are hurt or killed by other blacks?



I don't think the KKK is going to help with that.



> This black war has to have something done. And if ANYONE speaks up about it....they are racist. So most stay silent. That pretty much sucks.
> 
> Again..just my opinon. I guess i need a new sigline so I don't have to keep repeating myself and told to DEBATE my stance.



What black war? (or is that asking to much of you again?)


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...



I think you should re-read my post, that data doesn't have anything to do with what I said.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Finding statistics that are above reproach is next to impossible. Someone is always going to DISAGREE with whatever website they were found on. So why bother? And giving an opinion is not acceptable either, I guess.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



My bad then. Just jumping in midway is all.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Rut roh. Watch out kathy! You are going to be accused of being a racist and although invited to "debate" back because this is a "debate" message forum although it does not say ANYWHERE that is  except in the Clean Debate Zone,  and one of the mods wants to start a fight, call you names over your opinion and the other one says anyone tired of this shit is racists having a field day and expect you to DEBATE your opinion..... And if you do argue with either one...um...well...not a good idea since they are staff.
> ...



Are you being obtuse? Will you throw me in solitary Shaw Shank Style for using that word cuz you are the warden? I refuse to discuss this in depth with you because you are Staff. One does not argue with staff unless they want to pay for it later.

Concerning what black war? Oy.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Are you being obtuse? Will you throw me in solitary Shaw Shank Style for using that word cuz you are the warden? I refuse to discuss this in depth with you because you are Staff. One does not argue with staff unless they want to pay for it later.
> 
> Concerning what black war? Oy.



Stop acting like a freaking nutter.

What "black war" are you talking about?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Are you being obtuse? Will you throw me in solitary Shaw Shank Style for using that word cuz you are the warden? I refuse to discuss this in depth with you because you are Staff. One does not argue with staff unless they want to pay for it later.
> ...


Nutter? Due to my opinion being different than yours?
Kiss my ass.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 6, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...




Your statistics just quote homicide, I'm talking about all black on white crime.   And you can't trust FBI statistics because they fudge the numbers.   They also don't want you to know the percentage of crime committed by Hispanics so they are listed with Whites, or White Hispanic.   It's a joke.    With the knock-out game alone it has increased.   There was a time when africans wouldn't even look at Whites cross-eyed, now they are all comfy-cosy and cocky and have no qualms about committing crimes against us.      I happen to work in the criminal justice system and in my courthouse alone the number of black on White crime has increased 10-fold since that idiot african took the throne.   In the past year we've had 10 black on White rapes, before Yomma was in office we had none.    african on White murders, we've had seven, before the Idiot in Chief we had none.    We've had africans walk up to White people punch them and steal their phones, again, before the african in chief, we had no such crimes.     This is happening around the country not just in my courthouse.    And they wonder why they're not welcome in our communities.   We had virtually no crime before Section 8 arrived, we couldn't even spell the word "murder" until they arrived.   The worse crime we had was some White punks driving by and beating mailboxes with with a baseball bat.   No violent crime until africans infested this community.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



uh, no - not due to you having a different opinion and no, I will not kiss your ass princess.

What. Black. War. Are. You. Talking. About.?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Oh please.

You can post however you like. But don't expect us to not call you on your shit, and don't try to use any more of those passive-aggressive attacks on Coyote's and my ethics as moderators as excuses for refusing to back up your bullshit. Indulging your persecution complex isn't going to get you any sympathy from anyone. It's pretty transparent.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



If. You. Are. That. Blind. Then. I. Don't. Aim. To. Make. You. See.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




If it's increased "10 fold" then you should be able to provide some stats showing such a huge increase.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



I'm talking about the amount of "black on white" crime total over time, rather than the difference between races.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What is transparent is some agendas around here because I shared something maybe I shouldn't have. 
You can call me on anything you want to call me on. But you can take your accusations of my supposed passive agressive attacks and shove them up your ass as well.
I never asked for sympathy nor expect any. I do expect to be treated fairly and if my OPINIONS don't jive with yours, I suggest you either ignore those opinions you don't agree with and act accordingly while wearing the Staff Hat, or stfu yourself with your own opinons..which I don't take personally because I don't give a shit about them anyway. Its just opinions. Mileage may vary for everyone.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It's a simple and straightforward question.  It shouldn't be that difficult for you to answer.  You claimed there is some sort of "black war" going on.

Certainly isn't where I live.

So what are talking about Gracie?


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I put the numbers in sequence and what I find telling is that mostly Black Americans kill each other and mostly White Americans kill each other.

Or am I missing something there?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There is no war where I am either. But in Los Angeles..there is. In New York, there is. In Cleveland, there is. In Ferguson, there is. Just because it is not happening where you are or where I am does not mean it is not happening. Pick up a newspaper.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 6, 2014)

I can see you're nothing but an apologist.    Courthouses don't keep such statistics and you don't have to take my word for it, just keep your head buried in the sand until you become a victim.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2014)

Ropey said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



No...It depends also on who you are screwing that wants you dead..since whites are 6 times more likely to be killed by a white,, than a colored man(is that ok to use?) I prefer Sambo but ,,
Good thing I'm partial white and the odds decrease with Indians, we usually kill ourselves...where's that fire water???


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




What do you call a war?  Simple crime?  What?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Neither me nor Coyote are wearing our "staff hats", and any "agendas" you see are figments of your own delusions, not reality.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



^ Not by those numbers. Those numbers show that White and Black Americans are very much more likely to be killed by their own color than by the other color.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Maybe black on white crime IS decreasing. Good. But what about black on black crime? Since I am supposedly a racist, what about those children afraid to come out of their own homes due to gang violence and are hurt or killed by other blacks?
> This black war has to have something done. And if ANYONE speaks up about it....they are racist. So most stay silent. That pretty much sucks.
> 
> Again..just my opinon. I guess i need a new sigline so I don't have to keep repeating myself and told to DEBATE my stance.


You are so right, Gracie, they are killing each other at an alarming rate.   Which is better than killing Whites but still disturbing.    There are decent africans who move out of the ghetto trying to make a better life so they get into the Section 8 program, the problem is the bad ones follow them.   So now that the once all White community has their quota of Section 8 africans, the bad ones come on in and commit their crimes because they can blend in and then just flee back to the ghetto..


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> I can see you're nothing but an apologist.    Courthouses don't keep such statistics and you don't have to take my word for it, just keep your head buried in the sand until you become a victim.



In other words you have no evidence, no data nothing but your claim (and I don't know who the hell you are) and your only response is to hurl insults.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

No matter WHAT I find on the net, someone will find fault with it. But..since I am already passive aggressive, idiotic, a racist, a nutter...may as well go along with what I feel like posting. 

I found this. It seems to make a helluvalot of sense to me. But thats JUST MY OPINION...nutter that I am.

SOWELL Is U.S. being set up for a race war - Washington Times


----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> I can see you're nothing but an apologist.    Courthouses don't keep such statistics and you don't have to take my word for it, just keep your head buried in the sand until you become a victim.



I see no apologist comparatives here and I'm pretty good at detecting it.

Which post is using that technique pls?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





No, there isn't. There's no "war" going on in any of those places - in fact, all of those cities are safer than they've been in decades.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

She is hurling insults? Really. Eye roll.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> You are so right, Gracie, *they are killing each other at an alarming rate*.   Which is better than killing Whites but still disturbing.    There are decent africans who move out of the ghetto trying to make a better life so they get into the Section 8 program, the problem is the bad ones follow them.   So now that the once all White community has their quota of Section 8 africans, the bad ones come on in and commit their crimes because they can blend in and then just flee back to the ghetto..



A rate that has been decreasing. 

Why is it better that they kill blacks than whites?  Seems to me - murder is murder and race somehow shouldn't make it more "acceptable".


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

You must think I am extremely stupid as well as a nutter. Well..I know something happened to have both of you focus on me when I didn't even start the thread. And I know what that something is, too.

I might be a fruitloop at times, and maybe a nutter...but I damn sure am NOT stupid. Keep trying. You are doing a FINE job as staff on harassing members that refuse to goosestep to your demands.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You must think I am extremely stupid as well as a nutter. Well..I know something happened to have both of you focus on me when I didn't even start the thread. And I know what that something is, too.
> 
> I might be a fruitloop at times, and maybe a nutter...but I damn sure am NOT stupid. Keep trying. You are doing a FINE job as staff on harassing members that refuse to goosestep to your demands.



As you have pointed out a number of times in this thread, this is a message board. Responding to your posts is not "harassing" you, no matter how hard you pretend that we're persecuting you.

What is it you think we're "trying" to do?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> No matter WHAT I find on the net, someone will find fault with it. But..since I am already passive aggressive, idiotic, a racist, a nutter...may as well go along with what I feel like posting.
> 
> I found this. It seems to make a helluvalot of sense to me. But thats JUST MY OPINION...nutter that I am.
> 
> SOWELL Is U.S. being set up for a race war - Washington Times



Oh cut the "poor pitiful me" crap.

It's an article that is Mr. Sowell's opinion, however while it's large on generalities, he is not giving much supporting data to his claims.  If his claims were true it would seem we should be seeing a steady increase in black on white crime and we are not.

So...again, what "black war"?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You must think I am extremely stupid as well as a nutter. Well..I know something happened to have both of you focus on me when I didn't even start the thread. And I know what that something is, too.
> ...



Ban me. That is exactly what your plans are.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > No matter WHAT I find on the net, someone will find fault with it. But..since I am already passive aggressive, idiotic, a racist, a nutter...may as well go along with what I feel like posting.
> ...



RACE war. Jeez. Fucking pit bull with a fucking bone, you are.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > No matter WHAT I find on the net, someone will find fault with it. But..since I am already passive aggressive, idiotic, a racist, a nutter...may as well go along with what I feel like posting.
> ...



Fuck you. Hows that for pitiful?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2014)

Music rises!


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



According to some groups, the law is absolutely no good, so what next do you think ? Who will protect who from who in the end ?


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *Oh look. Another "black people committing crimes" thread for all the racists to play in*.



And you are where ?


----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2014)

But both races are pretty much killing their own color. And that number is said to be diminishing.

That's not minimization. There's no apologist strategy in that.

Yes, there's a lot of stirring racial tensions with a President who likes to divide, lead from behind and has no forward looking strategies because of this method, imho.

I'd like to see some real numbers per State for proof though. But the OP is simply baiting anyway.  Still, I may compile the numbers state wide and of course the numbers are released.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You must think I am extremely stupid as well as a nutter. Well..I know something happened to have both of you focus on me when I didn't even start the thread. And I know what that something is, too.
> 
> I might be a fruitloop at times, and maybe a nutter...but I damn sure am NOT stupid. Keep trying. You are doing a FINE job as staff on harassing members that refuse to goosestep to your demands.



I'm not just "focusing" on you, I'm responding to Ms. Tazzo and anyone else who is engaging in conversation here.  It's not all about you Gracie - you just happen to be making the most out of saying stuff then refusing to back anything up and we go on


beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So you would trust hate groups to administer justice?  Essentially - you are describing what is occurring in Syria and Iraq.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

There IS a RACE war brewing. Black against black, white against black, black against white, hispanic against blacks AND whites, etc etc etc. Pretending it is not happening just because it isn't in your neck of the woods is being a nutter.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Ropey said:


> But both races are pretty much killing their own color. And that number is said to be diminishing.
> 
> That's not minimization. There's no apologist strategy in that.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see that, if you do it Ropey.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Music rises!



Someone farted.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> There IS a RACE war brewing. Black against black, white against black, black against white, hispanic against blacks AND whites, etc etc etc. Pretending it is not happening just because it isn't in your neck of the woods is being a nutter.



It's not a matter of "pretending it's not happening" - it's asking for actual evidence that it's happening and that seems to be a rare beast given decreasing crime.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

*Let's try to get this back on topic. This is a "Zone 2" thread, after all.*


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

> I'm not just "focusing" on you, I'm responding to Ms. Tazzo and anyone else who is engaging in conversation here.  It's not all about you Gracie - you just happen to be making the most out of saying stuff then refusing to back anything up and we go on



The only one making it all about me is...drumroll...YOU. And Doc. You are indeed focusing on my responses. Saying you aren't makes you look foolish.
I am backing up MY OPINION, Coyote.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> There IS a RACE war brewing. Black against black, white against black, black against white, hispanic against blacks AND whites, etc etc etc. Pretending it is not happening just because it isn't in your neck of the woods is being a nutter.



The war is a war of territory for what the mafia used to control, all kinds of nationalities wanting a slice of the pie..Since the US Costra Nostra was so heavily weakened by the downfall of da Dons...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There IS a RACE war brewing. Black against black, white against black, black against white, hispanic against blacks AND whites, etc etc etc. Pretending it is not happening just because it isn't in your neck of the woods is being a nutter.
> ...


Tell that to all the people sucker punched in the knock out game. Tell that to the black mother mourning her child that got shot while in bed by a drive by asshole. Tell that to the couple in the vid running for their lives. Tell that to the cop that shot that guy and the Black Panthers urged him and his family to be murdered in retaliation. I don't need to back up anything to see bad things are happening at a rapid pace.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> There IS a RACE war brewing. Black against black, white against black, black against white, hispanic against blacks AND whites, etc etc etc. Pretending it is not happening just because it isn't in your neck of the woods is being a nutter.



I've lived my whole life in the cities you claim are the hotbeds of this supposed "race war", and I've seen no evidence of it.

You're the one "pretending" it's happening in places you've probably never even been to.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There IS a RACE war brewing. Black against black, white against black, black against white, hispanic against blacks AND whites, etc etc etc. Pretending it is not happening just because it isn't in your neck of the woods is being a nutter.
> ...


I'm not pretending anything. I read the news. Or is the news racist nutters?
I lived in places where one did not step into if they were white. I also managed property where the crips and the bloods warred in the alley behind the property so don't tell me I am pretending anything when you know diddly squat about me. There are cities like that everywhere. To pretend it doesn't happen is ludicrous.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You're conflating crime in general with some idea that it is a "race war".  No one is saying racist crime doesn't take place - but it's not a "race war".


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > I'm not just "focusing" on you, I'm responding to Ms. Tazzo and anyone else who is engaging in conversation here.  It's not all about you Gracie - you just happen to be making the most out of saying stuff then refusing to back anything up and we go on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the only one currently posting in this thread who is making such ridiculous arguments, which is why I am responding to your posts.

Everything else is just in your head.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You can CHOOSE to call it whatever you want. I choose to call it a race war. Which in your opinion, makes me a nutter, passive aggressive, etc. See the difference? Where have I called you names where you said something I don't agree with? I told you to Eff yourself (zone 2 so watching my words now), but I have not deemed to insult you with mental disorders, now have I? Oh. Wait. now I am doing a pity party, right? Wrong. I am being careful now because I KNOW what you want to do. Go ahead. Do it.. I'll live.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm not just "focusing" on you, I'm responding to Ms. Tazzo and anyone else who is engaging in conversation here.  It's not all about you Gracie - you just happen to be making the most out of saying stuff then refusing to back anything up and we go on
> ...


Yeah. Cuz I am a nutter. Right. Ok.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



"Crime" is not a "Race war".


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2014)

I moved to the woods to get away from the drug violence even in NW Ark... But then again when it was done in the 1980's when I moved there, the crime rate was from drugs also...around SW Mozzure here it's alcohol and fighting...but southern boyz is suppose to growd up a fightin.. Some just go to fer...there was even a killing over Bible scripture, some fellers took it too seriously....


----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2014)

> Yet the disturbing truth, according to the FBI's most recent homicide statistics, is that the United States is in the wake of an epidemic of white-on-white crime. Back in 2011, the most recent year for which data is available, a staggering 83 percent of white murder victims were killed by fellow Caucasians.



FBI Expanded Homicide Data Table 6



> New FBI data confirm a sustained drop in the US crime rate, despite a broader definition of what constitutes rape. Creative policing, better use of data, and community involvement play a role.





> Overall reported crime was down in the first half of last year, according to new federal data from more than 270 cities that show declines in all categories except rape.



FBI reports a drop in crime in 2013 

I can't see a war here.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


It is when it is black on white, white on black, brown on white, red on black.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Ropey said:


> > Yet the disturbing truth, according to the FBI's most recent homicide statistics, is that the United States is in the wake of an epidemic of white-on-white crime. Back in 2011, the most recent year for which data is available, a staggering 83 percent of white murder victims were killed by fellow Caucasians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explaining without the insults goes much further. Thanks Ropey.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2014)

Done with this thread. Lets see who the mods go after when I refuse to participate any more. I bet..... none.

/unsub


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You can tell me to fuck myself, that terminology is allowable in Zone 2.  However, I doubt I'll comply with your demands.

You seriously are a drama queen about all this when I'm doing nothing more than I do with any other poster I'm debating with - asking you to back up your claims.

You make a claim about a "black war", which is probably your more honest view, morph it into a "race war", provide no real evidence to support it (no increase in racial crimes beyond anecdotal) and then get mad at me when I ask you back it up.  It's all emotional venting, redirection and smoke and mirrors.

There is nothing to show racially motivated crime has increased that I've found - in terms of statistics.  So how can there be a race war?  I think it's fear mongering.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > > Yet the disturbing truth, according to the FBI's most recent homicide statistics, is that the United States is in the wake of an epidemic of white-on-white crime. Back in 2011, the most recent year for which data is available, a staggering 83 percent of white murder victims were killed by fellow Caucasians.
> ...



If you don't like insults don't start flinging them.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



What?

Come on Gracie.  Most of the time crime is just crime when an opportunity presents itself.  Racial make up doesn't always matter.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 7, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I'd say a war can be something that goes on within someones head or within many a peoples heads. This can be caused due to many reasons over time, where as one may feel that a war is going on in their head of course, and so they may identify an enemy to complete the picture of that war that is raging within. Now how to get that war back out of peoples heads, well is one of responsibility of our elected officials who are there to influence this nation to become a more peaceful one, and a happy one. Do we have those kind of people in office now ? I'd say no that we don't or rather they are failing us in that respect. No God, then no peace, and the current lot seems to be anti-God in many ways, so it is that there may be no peace until we get some good God fearing people back in power again, and this for a better balance in this nation when dealing with the issues.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> I'd say a war can be something that goes on within someones head or within many a peoples heads. This can be caused due to many reasons over time, where as one may feel that a war is going on in their head of course, and so they may identify an enemy to complete the picture of that war that is raging within. Now how to get that war back out of peoples heads, well is one of responsibility of our elected officials who are there to influence this nation to become a more peaceful one, and a happy one. Do we have those kind of people in office now ? I'd say no that we don't or rather they are failing us in that respect. No God, then no peace, and the current lot seems to be anti-God in many ways, so it is that there may be no peace until we get some good God fearing people back in power again, and this for a better balance in this nation when dealing with the issues.



Insightful answer...not sure I agree with the God fearing part but - thanks for a really good answer


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 7, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Racial make up should never matter, but what matters is when a group comes together over an ideology, hatred or vengence towards others, then this is what matters a whole lot to everyone. This hatred is born out of ignorance if it is being applied to ones skin color in life, because ones color means nothing, but instead it's ones character that means everything. Now if you get a number of individuals agreeing on the same things in life, and they form a group based upon those agreements, then it can become a problem if their agreements or unity is flawed badly, and especially if they act badly together as a group out to make trouble. The only weapon to expose the devil is to look at ones character in life, and then look at their actions in life, but never look at ones skin color whether black, white, yellow, brown or etc. is what I think about it all.

Stats do mean something though, and it is good to study the stats in order to then study the patterns or possible ideologies that are running amongst groups whom do form groups together. Bad running amongst individuals should be rebuked by everyone who can recognize this bad, and it should be rebuked regardless of one being the same color as you are in life or that one may claim the same beliefs you have also, but yet they are radicals in their beliefs instead. They should be rebuked by those who are peaceful and are the peacemakers in life also. Again no one should stand up for any color if it is bad in character or doing bad things because of a bad character in which he/she or they as a group hath formed together in life.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 7, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You must think I am extremely stupid as well as a nutter. Well..I know something happened to have both of you focus on me when I didn't even start the thread. And I know what that something is, too.
> ...


No I don't or wouldn't support hate groups to keep law and order, but if some groups can convince us that the cops are all bad (Holder on a witch hunt right now), then who takes their place ? Think about it..


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 7, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There IS a RACE war brewing. Black against black, white against black, black against white, hispanic against blacks AND whites, etc etc etc. Pretending it is not happening just because it isn't in your neck of the woods is being a nutter.
> ...


Better to call it an economic and/or class war then, because you wouldn't see these things in certain ways if took it to that level, yet it's all depending on where you stayed while in these cities. You have your opinion, but then those on the bottom rungs do have a differing opinion maybe than you have. Couple that with the tired old story of race in this nation, and it could be that a large portion of those who may just happen to be of a certain race living in poverty, and then living within a city, could have a strong opinion of what has caused that poverty in their life. May not mean that they are right, but for some it could be that they are held back by situations that were way beyond their control.. Now whether they are right or not is what can't seemed to be proven or can it be proven by them ? They seem to think it can be, but that is their perspective from where it is that they may be coming in from, and then you have those who have broken the chains of poverty who don't have the same opinions any more once they got out. Now sadly these are then referred to as the uncle Tom's in life, and especially if they don't come back to rescue others from their economic impoverishment or conditions in life. It's all really a deep subject for my shallow mind is what my grandfather once liked to say to me..(LOL)


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2014)

Empty posturing like "arm yourselves and shoot to kill!" is irresponsible nonsense at best. It is only the most transparent manifestation of impotent fear, and adds nothing positive or of practical value. 

Criminals of any color or creed should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. Law-abiding citizens should exercise common sense and defend themselves appropriately when necessary. 

That is all.


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 7, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There IS a RACE war brewing. Black against black, white against black, black against white, hispanic against blacks AND whites, etc etc etc. Pretending it is not happening just because it isn't in your neck of the woods is being a nutter.
> ...



bullshit...you've lived you whole life in every bad city in america?....  .LMAO.sure, fool whatever you say...

The FBI, DOJ, BJS and CDC statistics prove you don't know what you're talking about..Just because YOU'VE never seen it doesn't mean it isn't happening. That's the weakest argument I've ever heard.."If I didn't see it, it didn't happen"

You didn't see the titanic sink, did you? Nevertheless, it happened.


You're just another negro apologist making excuses.


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 7, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Racial makeup always matters. Determining exactly which race is more violent and criminal is crucial to creating an advanced society. Crime degrades society.
Just because you "declare" it doesn't matter, that doesn't make it so.

The moderators have come out in force lately defending everything "black" and shutting down threads that weren't worshipful ..must have had a policy meeting and decided they needed to "do something" about the situation.

Since they can't change the truth about negro crime, they have decided closing threads and censoring truthful, accurate reports is the best way to go.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2014)

It is the duty of every citizen to be better than a racist simpleton. The interests and condition of the nation are not advanced by irrational cowardice and hate. Americans are better than that.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 7, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And the black community wants to go ape shit over the shooting of Dirt Nap Mike? Seriously?
> 
> Couple Fights Back Against Gang Of Thugs Video Break.com
> 
> Arm yourself and shoot to kill....





What does Mike have to do with this video, you racist pig?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...





Ropey said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



No you're not. The vast majority of violent crime is intra racial. Shifting gears, there is also another myth out there that black citizens turn a deaf ear and are blind to black on black crime. This story has not been publicized as much as Ferguson, because the truth is that the media is more interested in publicizing what is bad in order to tap into the morbid nature of most people

Min. Louis Farrakhan and Nation of Islam Take to the Streets to Stop Black-on-Black Violence Black Blue Dog


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 7, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And the black community wants to go ape shit over the shooting of Dirt Nap Mike? Seriously?
> 
> Couple Fights Back Against Gang Of Thugs Video Break.com
> 
> Arm yourself and shoot to kill....



You gotta admit, they did pretty good against what, 6 cowardly attackers that ended up running away.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 7, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Empty posturing like "arm yourselves and shoot to kill!" is irresponsible nonsense at best. It is only the most transparent manifestation of impotent fear, and adds nothing positive or of practical value.
> 
> Criminals of any color or creed should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. Law-abiding citizens should exercise common sense and defend themselves appropriately when necessary.
> 
> That is all.



Well, I for one, would not have been able to fight back like that couple did.  I'd probably be dead.  Then again, if I had a gun, I could have evened the odds and chances are, I'd only have to shoot one of those cowards.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Empty posturing like "arm yourselves and shoot to kill!" is irresponsible nonsense at best. It is only the most transparent manifestation of impotent fear, and adds nothing positive or of practical value.
> ...



Hopefully, but if you had a gun and didn't know how to use it or panicked in the heat of the moment, it might have been taken from you, used to kill you, and then used in many subsequent crimes. I am confident you would have had enough sense not to put yourself in that situation in the first place. However, if you chose to arm yourself I hope you would have done so in a reasoned, well thought-out manner and chosen to receive the training necessary to use that weapon effectively and responsibly. Frightened little boys on the internet screaming "kill em all!" do not represent that kind of reasonable, responsible preparation.


----------



## Samson (Sep 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And the black community wants to go ape shit over the shooting of Dirt Nap Mike? Seriously?
> ...




Yeah, I suppose.

But they were damn lucky the cops showed up within seconds.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 7, 2014)

Ropey said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...





			
				katsteve2012 said:
			
		

> No you're not. The vast majority of violent crime is intra racial. Shifting gears, there is also another myth out there that black citizens turn a deaf ear and are blind to black on black crime. This story has not been publicized as much as Ferguson, because the truth is that the media is more interested in publicizing what is bad in order to tap into the morbid nature of most people.



Agreed, from these figures, the numbers are very similar to the white on white murders certainly.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 7, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Congrats. You're right one time in a row. Crime does "degrade" society. What is your take on "white collar" crime"
FBI mdash White-Collar Crime


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> No I don't or wouldn't support hate groups to keep law and order, but if some groups can convince us that the cops are all bad (Holder on a witch hunt right now), then who takes their place ? Think about it..



I see your point but, disagree that that is occurring in this country to the degree that we must sidestep the legal process.  There are a problems, our system is not perfect and can be slow and cumbersome but there are a lot of checks and balan cdes that overall ensure a greater degree of accountability than exists in many countries.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So exactly WHAT statistics are indicating a "race war" oh learned sage?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Racial makeup always matters. Determining exactly which race is more violent and criminal is crucial to creating an advanced society. Crime degrades society.



Really now?  Crime is influenced by a wide variety of factors, what makes you think race is the only factor?  More to the point, do you think eugenics is the "solution" to crime?



> Just because you "declare" it doesn't matter, that doesn't make it so.
> 
> The moderators have come out in force lately defending everything "black" and shutting down threads that weren't worshipful ..must have had a policy meeting and decided they needed to "do something" about the situation.
> 
> Since they can't change the truth about negro crime, they have decided closing threads and censoring truthful, accurate reports is the best way to go.



*Speaking now as a moderator I'm going to suggest you review the rules, in particular the one about discussing moderation on the open boards.  Don't.  If you have a concern - pm any of us.  *


----------



## Ropey (Sep 7, 2014)

I like this new software. I can't even tell who the staff are unless I really look now.  So now I just watch out for red typing.

If there's no red typing and no messages, then I must be doing ok.



I sure don't see much statistical referencing though.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2014)

Ropey said:


> I like this new software. I can't even tell who the staff are unless I really look now.  So now I just watch out for red typing.
> 
> If there's no red typing and no messages, then I must be doing ok.
> 
> ...



I'm still figuring out the new software...not to keen on the multi quote stuff....

I'm trying to figure out what the heck CDC statistics have to do with "race war"...maybe Rotgilla can fill me in


----------



## Ropey (Sep 7, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > I like this new software. I can't even tell who the staff are unless I really look now.  So now I just watch out for red typing.
> ...



Agree with the multi-quote. I'd like it the way it was before the whining and subsequent changing of it.

We can have it the way it was which was like the previous software. That being said.


If there's proof that the blacks are in a race war with the whites, then they're too busy killing each other for anyone to compile the war on whites.

I mean, that's the logic... and sarcasm.


----------



## reconmark (Sep 7, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > I like this new software. I can't even tell who the staff are unless I really look now.  So now I just watch out for red typing.
> ...



It's an attempt to steer the less intelligent into believing in a "RAHOWA" is imminent.
As the poster stated, to him and those of his bent, race in the ONLY thing that matters and misquoting and being intellectually dishonest is part of the playbook.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Silly white girl thinking that the Black Panthers are anything like the KKK.  Remember the long history of killing by the Panthers?  No?  Thats what I'm sayin...Black people who dont kill is just like the KKK who has killed throughout their entire history.

Learning Curve


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Not in the mood. I stated my opinion and if I wanted to debate my opinion, there is another board for that. So..think what you will. I stand by what I said and I don't need to explain to anyone why I think what I think.
> *Find another schmuck. This one ain't biting. *Especially with one that has itchy fingers.



This is a good schuck.  One who says things then runs when asked about their insane opinions.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 8, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And the black community wants to go ape shit over the shooting of Dirt Nap Mike? Seriously?
> ...


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Anyone that is white and is walking down the street with their friend or loved one and a group of blacks are behind them and they are not concerned...are CRAZY. Nowadays, there IS reason to be concerned. Even for old folks hobbling along or feeding pigeons in a park....they never know when some asshole BLACK guy is going to try for bonus points in smacking that old person in the head.



Yep, it's called the "knockout game" or "polar bear hunting."


----------



## Gracie (Sep 8, 2014)

William Joyce said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that is white and is walking down the street with their friend or loved one and a group of blacks are behind them and they are not concerned...are CRAZY. Nowadays, there IS reason to be concerned. Even for old folks hobbling along or feeding pigeons in a park....they never know when some asshole BLACK guy is going to try for bonus points in smacking that old person in the head.
> ...


Is it black bear season yet?


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Rut roh. Watch out kathy! You are going to be accused of being a racist and although invited to "debate" back because this is a "debate" message forum although it does not say ANYWHERE that is  except in the Clean Debate Zone,  and one of the mods wants to start a fight, call you names over your opinion and the other one says anyone tired of this shit is racists having a field day and expect you to DEBATE your opinion..... And if you do argue with either one...um...well...not a good idea since they are staff.
> ...


Gracie, it wouldn't be the first time I've been accused of being racist.   Political correctness is a disease in this country and God forbid you say something that is true, it's still deemed as racist.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 9, 2014)

William Joyce said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that is white and is walking down the street with their friend or loved one and a group of blacks are behind them and they are not concerned...are CRAZY. Nowadays, there IS reason to be concerned. Even for old folks hobbling along or feeding pigeons in a park....they never know when some asshole BLACK guy is going to try for bonus points in smacking that old person in the head.
> ...


Right on.   Our numbers are dwindling and non-whites are spitting them out like candy, even though they know they don't have the resources to feed and clothe them.   Guess they just hope they'll grow up to be a famous athlete or cRAP star and feed themelves.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Our numbers are dwindling and non-whites are spitting them out like candy.




Who is "spitting" what out "like candy"?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 9, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Just to correct a bit of misinformation you seem to be under - I have not called you a "racist" unless you consider asking you to back up your "truth" with some data  to be calling you a "racist".


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 9, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > Our numbers are dwindling and non-whites are spitting them out like candy.
> ...


I guess she's talking about non-whites here in this nation, and I guess she is talking about all that spitting out of babies being sanctioned by the U.S. Government with the nations tax dollars over time, and then being influenced or backed up by Hollywood. I think the trend is turning though, where it now seems that unwed whites are beginning to catch up to the cultural spitting out of babies like rabbits (trend), in which is a trend that has generational shifting qualities about it, and it is one that has been going on amongst differing groups for quite sometime now. It seems that unwed white teens are becoming impregnated at astronomical rates these days, so I think that a shift has come in all of this lately, and I think it has been designed over time to go in this way but by whom in the unspoken think tanks in which we all wonder about is controlling these agenda's ?

Example: MTV has a show called Teen Mom I think, and then you see it for yourself in the real world way more than one use to among groups who are now just catching up to the old trend that ran big numbers among other groups in these ways for quite sometime now.

Now am I wrong about this or what ? I may be, but it sure seems that these things are happening more now among differing groups or maybe I'm just living in some sort of self created bubble apart from everyone else these days...LOL

What was the theory surrounding the sanctioning of big numbers in births by the Government I wonder among certain groups in the nation over time ? Was it to keep a huge number of laborers being spit out for a workforce that was needed in large numbers for differing industries across the nation ?  Why did the government influence the nation to increase birth rates among certain groups, and then pay for them until adulthood and beyond if was to be the case, instead of leading the nation into being moral about it all ? I know when I was young I had on my mind that I would not bring a child into the world unless I could pay for that child over time, and I sure wouldn't have just brought large numbers of children into the world while having not a clue as to how I was going to fend for them over time. Hmm, but then again if the Government was there to say to me hey beagle, come on man and bring on them babies as quick as you can, because we need them man, and we will make sure they will be paid for, so don't worry about all that, and hey just do it.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2014)

No one is "spitting out babies like rabbits." Fertility rates are falling across the board. Your offensive terminology in reference to human life says a lot about you.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2014)

Why is the teen birth rate falling Pew Research Center

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db89.pdf

Products - Data Briefs - Number 136 - December 2013


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 9, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > Our numbers are dwindling and non-whites are spitting them out like candy.
> ...


Children they can't afford to raise.   But why worry when you get Section 8 housing, a LINK card, etc.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 9, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I didn't say I've lived in _all_ of them, I said I've lived in them my whole life. Brooklyn, Miami, Chicago, and now  Oakland.

The statistics that you keep quoting do not "prove" that a "race war" is going on, in fact they prove the opposite - that race-based crimes are at a lower point now than they've been since the 60s.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...




Who?


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 9, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> No one is "spitting out babies like rabbits." Fertility rates are falling across the board. Your offensive terminology in reference to human life says a lot about you.


They're not spitting them out like rabbits?   Everyday I see hispanic women going into the WIC office with one in the stroller, one walking next to her and a huge belly.   hispanics are Catholic and don't believe in birth control.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No one is "spitting out babies like rabbits." Fertility rates are falling across the board. Your offensive terminology in reference to human life says a lot about you.
> ...




Check the links I posted.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2014)

U.S. Birth Rate Falls to a Record Low Decline Is Greatest Among Immigrants Pew Research Center s Social Demographic Trends Project

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/01/health/us-birthrate-dips-especially-for-hispanics.html?_r=0

U.S. birth rate falls to record low as immigrant women choose to have smaller families as they aspire to join the upper middle class Mail Online


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 9, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I agree with Gracie, race relations are at an all time low.   I truly believe the knock-out game is one venue to show their hatred towards Whites.   Violent lyrics written by cRAP and hip-hop artists are another venue.    Stop being an apologist, they've got enough of them.   The Civil Rights Movement was one of the worse events in the history of this country, things have steadily gone downhill and the more you give them, the more the want.   If it's not getting jobs they're not qualified for through Affirmative Action or getting a head start on civil service exams with 10 points right off the bat, they expect free housing, food and not to mention free cell phones now.   When Hurricane Katrina hit and they were issued $1,000 debit cards, they didn't buy necessities, a majority of them headed to jewelry stores.    Maybe a race war is the only thing that will save this country.    That or shipping all non-Europeans back to their homelands.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 10, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



I dont know if it is interesting or sad that someone could be rendered so blantently ignorant when we live in an age of abundantly available information.

It sounds like you "get around" quite a bit, to know that the majority of non whites flocked to jewelry stores with 1000.00 debit cards in the midst of Hurricane Katrina, or that the majority of non whites "expect" free food, free cell phones, and free housing "because of  the civil rights movement".

So, as a retired, formerly hard working "non white" citizen of this country, I must say that you make it sound very enticing that all of these "freebies" are out there in abundance, and I assume that you also believe that white people are not eligible to recieve such generosity as well?


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 10, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> U.S. Birth Rate Falls to a Record Low Decline Is Greatest Among Immigrants Pew Research Center s Social Demographic Trends Project
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/01/health/us-birthrate-dips-especially-for-hispanics.html?_r=0
> 
> U.S. birth rate falls to record low as immigrant women choose to have smaller families as they aspire to join the upper middle class Mail Online


Why are they dipping, otherwise like I said why, and who are they dipping amongst, and who now is on the rise in birth rates in the country (what group) ? I think it's white teens that are making babies like rabbits now or at least it is what one see's from my area and/or point of view. My post are full of many questions, but you choose to focus on one as if it is a I gottcha one when you play your drama queen act around here..


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 10, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> and who now is on the rise in birth rates in the country (what group) ? ..




Nobody. Read all the links I put up, lazy.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...



Are you talking about poor people in general?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No one is "spitting out babies like rabbits." Fertility rates are falling across the board. Your offensive terminology in reference to human life says a lot about you.
> ...



Who are you to decide who can or can not have children?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 10, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No just minorities


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> I agree with Gracie, race relations are at an all time low.   I truly believe the knock-out game is one venue to show their hatred towards Whites.



Funny thing that.  People have been using the "knock-out game"  as a vehicle to legitimize their racist attitudes.  They've all latched on to it like it's some sort of huge national trend.  In order to find examples to support it they go to fringe websites where every black on white assault get's labeled "knock-out".

But what's the real data here?  Is it that common or not?  Certainly the game itself, when it occurs, is racist but then...so are the people using it to fuel allegations of a "race war".

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/23/nyregion/knockout-game-a-spreading-menace-or-a-myth.html?_r=0



> _But police officials cautioned that they had yet to see evidence of an organized game spreading among teenagers online, though they have been reluctant to rule out the possibility.
> 
> There is particular concern within the department that widespread coverage could create the atmosphere where such a “game” could take hold in New York.
> 
> ...



From Slate:
Why the Knockout Game trend is a myth.

_



			And when it comes to the knockout game's supposed popularity,* the data is almost entirely anecdotal*: 
 Here’s the fascinating thing about this “spreading” trend: nobody seems to have any evidence that it’s spreading, or that it’s new, or that it’s racially motivated, or that black youths are the ones typically responsible, or that whites are typically targeted. This hasn’t stopped Mark Steyn, Thomas Sowell, and Matt Walsh from describing this specifically as a crime committed by blacks against whites, CNN from claiming that it is “spreading,” or Alec Torres at NRO from say it is “evidently increasing [in] popularity.”
		
Click to expand...

_​


> Violent lyrics written by cRAP and hip-hop artists are another venue.



What evidence do you have that a few violent lyrics is indicative of some sort of wide spread hatred by blacks towards whites?



> Stop being an apologist, they've got enough of them.   The Civil Rights Movement was one of the worse events in the history of this country, things have steadily gone downhill and the more you give them, the more the want.



So....you're saying that removing racist barriers to vote (such as the poll tax), making segregation illegal, striking down laws against interracial marriages, prohibiting discrimmination in housing and employment....all that is one of the "worst events" in the history of our country?



> If it's not getting jobs they're not qualified for through Affirmative Action or getting a head start on civil service exams with 10 points right off the bat, they expect free housing, food and not to mention free cell phones now.   When Hurricane Katrina hit and they were issued $1,000 debit cards, they didn't buy necessities, a majority of them headed to jewelry stores.    Maybe a race war is the only thing that will save this country.    *That or shipping all non-Europeans back to their homelands*.



And how exactly are you going to accomplish that?


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 10, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Word games...I didn't say "race war" anyway.....You refuse to go anywhere near actual statistics and instead make proclamations with nothing for support.

Ok..whatever...

Here is a fact; negro crime is rampant and massively disproportional

Negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in this country...despite only making up 13% of the total population according to FBI, DOJ, BJS and CDC data.
*
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus96.pdf
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus97.pdf
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus98.pdf
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus99.pdf
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus00.pdf
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus01.pdf
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus02.pdf
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus03.pdf
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus04.pdf
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus05.pdf
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus06.pdf *
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus07.pdf
http://:bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus08.pdf


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 10, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I don't see where anyone is deciding who can or can not have children, but what people are concerned about is the government incentivizing the situation that causes poor people to feel as if it is OK to have babies like mad while their hands are stretched way out. What or how did you get what you got out of someone speaking about these things by your response in which you gave?  It appears by your statement that you are angry, so are you ?


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 10, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > and who now is on the rise in birth rates in the country (what group) ? ..
> ...


It's best to hear from the communities themselves, and to not always trust links or a lot of info over the internet is my opinion, so what now to prove your points to me?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 10, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Now you have just thrown your own credibility into the dirt. When presented with facts you stick your fingers in your ears and cry like a three year-old? Grow up and get some self respect.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 10, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh soI have no credibility because I don't believe everything the internet pumps out ? OK I will play the liberal here then, and I will say how do you know what you are reading is truth ? Were you there experiencing the facts as they were written or are you just reading them and saying to yourself yep those are the facts, and they won't be disputed um until they are, then what ?...LOL


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 10, 2014)

Stop humiliating yourself. The Duke would be ashamed.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...



Nope.  Not angry.  But somehow she seems to focus her "concern" on minorities only - specifically blacks and hispanics.  I don't hear her saying anything about white teen pregnancies and whites on welfare do you?

Poverty In America Myths About Welfare Recipients CBS Charlotte



> 1. Most of the people on welfare are African-Americans.
> 
> *Fact: *Think again! The margin between Caucasians and African-Americans who are on welfare is extremely narrow — 38.8 percent of Caucasians, and 39.8 percent of African-Americans are on welfare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meathead (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> > 1. Most of the people on welfare are African-Americans.
> >
> > *Fact: *Think again! The margin between Caucasians and African-Americans who are on welfare is extremely narrow — 38.8 percent of Caucasians, and 39.8 percent of African-Americans are on welfare.
> >
> > ...


The premise of this is that people claim there are more blacks on welfare. Doing the math tells us that nearly 3 in 10 blacks are on welfare compared to about in 20 whites.

It's a bit akin to trying to justify black murder rates by contending that whites murder almost as many.

No, not all blacks are murderers or on welfare, but the discrepancy with other demographics is staggering.

That shit is indeed getting old.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > > 1. Most of the people on welfare are African-Americans.
> ...



?  I'm not sure how you are working the math out here.

38.8 percent of Caucasians are on welfare
39.8 percent of African-Americans are on welfare

That is almost the same percentage within each group.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Seriously?

Whew! OK, step by step. Please pay attention here. 38.8%  of those* on welfare* are white and 39.8 are black. The remainder is the difference, so largely Latino and some Asian etc.

Therefore, as a population as a whole, about 5% of whites and 30% of blacks are on welfare.

Get someone to help you if you need figuring this out.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



That isn't what my link said - if the link is wrong - then refute it.

The link said, verbatim:
38.8 percent *of *Caucasians, and 39.8 percent *of *African-Americans *are on welfare*.

You read English right?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

and...a little research shows that the link *is* wrong

Welfare Statistics Statistic Brain


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> and...a little research shows that the link *is* wrong
> 
> Welfare Statistics Statistic Brain




However when it comes to "spitting" out babies and "expecting everything to be free" - the entire numbers are about the same.  Yet no one complains bout the whites.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I will withhold any further comment in deference to your modship. Please read carefully:
*
Fact: Think again! The margin between Caucasians and African-Americans who are on welfare is extremely narrow — 38.8 percent of Caucasians, and 39.8 percent of African-Americans are on welfare.*


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I am still not reading it the same way as you are.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Whew! OK, step by step. Please pay attention here. 38.8%  of those* on welfare* are white and 39.8 are black. The remainder is the difference, so largely Latino and some Asian etc.
> 
> ...



That isn't what my link said - if the link is wrong - then refute it.

The link said, verbatim:
38.8 percent *of *Caucasians, and 39.8 percent *of *African-Americans *are on welfare*.

You read English right?[/QUOTE]I will withhold any further comment in deference to your modship. Please read carefully:
*
Fact: Think again! The margin between Caucasians and African-Americans who are on welfare is extremely narrow — 38.8 percent of Caucasians, and 39.8 percent of African-Americans are on welfare.*[/QUOTE]

I am still not reading it the same way as you are. [/QUOTE]
_
Lies, damn lies and statistics.

The wording was manipulated to be misleading. The phrase "who are on welfare" was purposely done so. It is up to us as posters to avoid quoting deceptive links, otherwise you come out as a hack._


----------



## Sallow (Sep 11, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So answer the question Unkawhore.
> So you're completely okay with the over reaction of a bunch of thugs,but the so called over reaction of officer Wilson in the plugging of Dirt Nap Mike is somehow different?



Where, exactly, did you construe that?

Cut out the words.

Show the phrase.

Or? You are lying.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Actually, the black population in America  was denied access to the welfare system at its inception. Some interesting information in the article below.

Blacks and the History of Welfare


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 11, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



    Considering african americans are 13% of the population.......


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





Your point is?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



 What is it with liberals and percentages?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What is it with some who base everything on a political agenda, and automatically assume that every statement has a political foundation? I merely posted a link about some of the history of the welfare system, but It's your thread. Are you now changing the topic to "liberals and percentages""? . If so, why not be direct, and state your point........if you have one?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



    I didnt steer it in this direction. And if you dont understand percentages you're too damn stupid to converse with.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> What is it with some who base everything on a political agenda, and automatically assume that every statement has a political foundation? I merely posted a link about some of the history of the welfare system, but It's your thread. Are you now changing the topic to "liberals and percentages""? . If so, why not be direct, and state your point........if you have one?



Again, doing the math shows that about 1 in 20 whites and 3 in 10 blacks are on welfare.

I think that's what he means about stats.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What is it with some who base everything on a political agenda, and automatically assume that every statement has a political foundation? I merely posted a link about some of the history of the welfare system, but It's your thread. Are you now changing the topic to "liberals and percentages""? . If so, why not be direct, and state your point........if you have one?
> ...



I understand basic math. My question was directed at him regarding what math and statistics have to do with so called "liberals".


----------



## Meathead (Sep 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Good, I guess that means you're not in denial about the abysmal state of black America. Some would label it racism, but you are obviously too enlightened.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




Guess as you wish, And assume to be "abysmal" what you choose. You do not speak for me.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


And here I thought you understood statistics.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You "thought" right. What you fail to realize is that I will not waste any time playing schoolyard semantics with you on a subject that you offer nothing  of value to. 

 Now do you get it?

 Good.


----------



## Rotagilla (Sep 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Pure evasion...Comical...


----------



## Meathead (Sep 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Got it. Statistics, by any measure, prove the abysmal failure that is black America. 

With your understanding, we are agreed.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Since it appears to be so important to you that I agree with you, please continue to glorify yourself by thinking that I do.

That being said, you may continue to gleefully "celebrate" what you think is the abysmal failure of black America.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


An acknowledgement of the failure of black America is hardly a "gleeful celebration". It is, however, a recognition of yet another failed attempt at equality between races.

It is and was a pipe-dream anyway,


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



According to What percentage of people in US are on welfare
http://www.chacha.com/question/what-percentage-of-people-on-welfare-are-white,-black,-or-hispanic

- 29 million people are on welfare
- 39% white: 11,661,000
- 38% black: 11,362,000

According to Demographics of the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
- US population: 313,544,041
- White: 72.4%: 227,005,885
- Black: 12.6%: 39,506,549

Math time!:

Whites: 11.661,000 / 227,005,885 * 100 = 5.13%
Blacks: 11,362,000 / 39,506,549 * 100 = 28.75%

   Is this clear enough? I'm not sure I can dumb it down any further.
Maybe you can help me with that..since you seem to be an expert on stupid.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





katsteve2012 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It's about time that you wrote a complete sentence and stated what you were trying to say. I  am not psychic nor do I waste valuable time guessing what some vaugue, half assed  post means.

Ive seen these figures before. So what does this have to do with so called liberals, cowboy?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 12, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I think you're the idiot here, cowboy. First of all, you imply that I'm a liberal, when you  even  know me and then you ask a general question about liberals and percentages. 

WTF?


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 15, 2014)

It's never clear to the apologists.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> It's never clear to the apologists.





Kathy Tazzo said:


> It's never clear to the apologists.



The true "apologists" in this thread should learn the definition of the word. Which is:
"One who speaks or writes in defense of someone or something"

For example:

"Arm yourself and  shoot to kill"

"A need for the presence of the KKK"

"A need to ship all non whites out of America, or have an all out race war"


There is a vast difference between the above and simply asking a question regarding the meaning of  a vague statement like:  "What iis it with liberals and percentages?"
especially when the individual who makes the statement does not know whether the person they are addressing is a "liberal" or not. 

Understand?


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 18, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > It's never clear to the apologists.
> ...



OK, so what about a President and his administration for whom are making excuses for what many do find to be wild, weird and outlandish* excuses and/or* *tolerance ramblings* for what this nation see's as very bad things in which takes place or goes on against us here, and out in the world ? For example take the case of a terrorist who shot up Fort Hood, and them saying it was just *workplace violence (HUH?), *otherwise instead of it being called a *terrorist act* that was caused by an Islamic extremist who just so happen to be in our military, it was called work place violence ??  I mean here he (Hassan) was acting as a single sleeper cell lying within our military until he pounced, but we worried more about whether he could keep his beard or not afterwards ?  Then there is Benghazi where a video was blamed, and a man was arrested for that video, except it was not the video at all in which they claimed it was that caused the attack (just more excuses or lies being told), where as instead it was a terrorist attack not related to a so called video at all, so what was up with that lie or cover up on that ? The excuses are adding up big time on these things, but somehow they keep on going and going and going, and on and on and on with this stuff upon either the use of deflection or distraction being used more often now than not.  Meanwhile the Americans die, and they have suffered greatly under the weight of it all, even getting their head cut off most recently as this thing continues, and surprisingly it was in an area that was finally under a majority control in Iraq before Obama took office, and now look at it all over there, just look at it. I can only imagine the horrors the Iraqi people have suffered due to our blunders in which our leaders can't seem to get right anymore, and this no matter what is done or is being done in our name these days. Ha, apologist ? I think we all know who the real apologist or excuse makers really are now. It is the dems and their ideology found in extreme liberalism, excuse making, tolerance called for in cases that should not be tolerated at all, and their seemingly lack of good common decency and good common sense anymore these days.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Sep 24, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > It's never clear to the apologists.
> ...


That's the point, if you defend bad behavior or bad people, you are an apologist.   That's the definition.  Do you understand?!!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 24, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...



Of course I do, and thanks for proving my point. The following statements are those of an apologist AND an ignorant alarmist:

Arm yourself and  shoot to kill"..(instead of allowing the law to do their job)

"A need for the presence of the KKK" (vigilantism by white sheet wearing, hooded criminals?! really?!)

"A need to ship all non whites out of America, or have an all out race war"(there are likely more law abiding, hard working non whites in America than not, why should they be shipped anywhere? The very notion of such a concept is that of an utter loon....look in the mirror.)

Now.....Do YOU understand?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 29, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



   Damn right "arm yourself and shoot to kill" because you know damn well the cops are worthless in most situations,but if you want to rely on em to save your ass feel free.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...


Feral apes such as yourself would pee yourself if you had to really fire a weapon. Who do you think you are kidding internet rambo?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 30, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...



Well, "Wyatt Earp", the police have never failed to respond when I have called for help. The best way that I have found for avoiding trouble is not looking for it....as opposed to "wishing for it" as you seem to be doing. 

That being said, you appear to have an itchy trigger finger coupled with a bad attitude, which is a winning formula for ending up in jail getting hosed every night by  "big boy", with no guns to defend yourself. 

So as you sit huddled in the corner, cradling your weaponry, and hoping  for someone to break into your home and find you,  I would much rather be enjoying life.

To each his own.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 30, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...



Ok. There is a political forum that your post would likely get more attention in.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Lol...some real badasses up in here, eh? 

The wonders of the Internet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 30, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



   If you had time to sit around and wait for the police,you were never in any real danger to begin with. Pussy...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 30, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



There is a difference between being in imminent danger and perceiving the world around you to be one big threat, Marshall Dillon. Your most dangerous threat would probably be shooting yourself by accident.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 30, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Its funny as hell. You know good and well in the real world they would be afraid to meet your direct stare face to face but they want to act tough on the interwebs.  It provides a constant source of amusement for me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 30, 2014)

What gets old to me is the fact that while skin color does elicit a knee-jerk negative reaction from a certain portion of the right, it provides what amounts to immunity for a *MUCH * larger portion of the left. So eager they are to prove they are not racist, they become racialists to a degree far greater than that which they oppose.  Being black or being Muslim acts as a "get out of jail free" card to these people, so automatic is their denial, obfuscation, apologia and sophistry.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 30, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




If you're accused of being a racist on a regular basis, that probably means you are. So, wear it proud.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 30, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> What gets old to me is the fact that while skin color does elicit a knee-jerk negative reaction from a certain portion of the right, it provides what amounts to immunity for a *MUCH * larger portion of the left. So eager they are to prove they are not racist, they become racialists to a degree far greater than that which they oppose.  Being black or being Muslim acts as a "get out of jail free" card to these people, so automatic is their denial, obfuscation, apologia and sophistry.


Thats weird. I wonder why Blacks are arrested and incarcerated at a higher rate for drugs than white people when white people are shown to be involved in the selling and use of drugs more often?  Where is that get out of jail free card again?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > What gets old to me is the fact that while skin color does elicit a knee-jerk negative reaction from a certain portion of the right, it provides what amounts to immunity for a *MUCH * larger portion of the left. So eager they are to prove they are not racist, they become racialists to a degree far greater than that which they oppose.  Being black or being Muslim acts as a "get out of jail free" card to these people, so automatic is their denial, obfuscation, apologia and sophistry.
> ...



Do you have proof of this accusation ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 4, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




  LOL...I've owned guns and hunted for over forty years,and have used one in a self defense situation and was lucky enough not to have to kill anyone.
    So go fuck yourself Jr.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 4, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Go to the link provided in your link. You will see this:



> *Welfare Demographics*Percent of recipients who are white38.8 %Percent of recipients who are black39.8 %Percent of recipients who are Hispanic15.7 %Percent of recipients who are Asian2.4 %Percent of recipients who are Other3.3 %
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]



Your article misstated the facts. I'm willing to bet that, given the prejudice displayed in the article as a whole, the misstatement was intentional.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > What gets old to me is the fact that while skin color does elicit a knee-jerk negative reaction from a certain portion of the right, it provides what amounts to immunity for a *MUCH * larger portion of the left. So eager they are to prove they are not racist, they become racialists to a degree far greater than that which they oppose.  Being black or being Muslim acts as a "get out of jail free" card to these people, so automatic is their denial, obfuscation, apologia and sophistry.
> ...



   Drug dealer ........


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 4, 2014)

Whites are appx 70% of the overall population with (allegedly) 38% of that number on welfare.
Negroes are appx 13% of the overall population with 39% of that number on welfare.
A disproportionate number of negroes are on welfare based on overall population.
Basic math. Anyone who pretends to not understand is lying.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 4, 2014)

This is as clear as it gets.

According to What percentage of people in US are on welfare
http://www.chacha.com/question/what-percentage-of-people-on-welfare-are-white,-black,-or-hispanic

- 29 million people are on welfare
- 39% white: 11,661,000
- 38% black: 11,362,000

According to Demographics of the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
- US population: 313,544,041
- White: 72.4%: 227,005,885
- Black: 12.6%: 39,506,549

Math time!:

Whites: 11.661,000 / 227,005,885 * 100 = 5.13%
Blacks: 11,362,000 / 39,506,549 * 100 = 28.75%


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Oct 5, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


What's wrong with arming yourself and shooting to kill if your life is in danger?    What's wrong with the need for a White civil rights group?   The africans can have the black panthers but we can't have anybody protecting us?   The africans can have civil rights leaders but we're not allowed to, a country founded for us, in which africans are guests here?   africans whine about slavery, about being brought her, hey, feel free to go back to the homeland since ya'll are so miserable here.    Lastly, I support shipping all whites out of here since this country was founded and intended to be the new and/or second home for Europeans.  The Founding Fathers never intended this country to become the Crap Stew is is today.   Bring me your tired and poor referred to Europeans, not every Third World, uneducated, worthless people who contribute nothing or very little to this country.    Now, do you understand the White point of view?


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

The _Economix _blog at the _New York Times _reported the following in February of last year:

_Another finding of the study is that the distribution of benefits no longer aligns with the demography of poverty. African-Americans, who make up 22 percent of the poor, receive 14 percent of government benefits, close to their 12 percent population share._

_White non-Hispanics, who make up 42 percent of the poor, receive 69 percent of government benefits – again, much closer to their 64 percent population share._

Another finding of the study is that the distribution of benefits no longer aligns with the demography of poverty. African-Americans, who make up 22 percent of the poor, receive 14 percent of government benefits, close to their 12 percent population share.

White non-Hispanics, who make up 42 percent of the poor, receive 69 percent of government benefits – again, much closer to their 64 percent population share.

http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2...om-the-safety-net/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

Time for facts to be presented.
Whites overwhelmingly rake in the majority of all governmental benefits combined.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> The _Economix _blog at the _New York Times _reported the following in February of last year:
> 
> _Another finding of the study is that the distribution of benefits no longer aligns with the demography of poverty. African-Americans, who make up 22 percent of the poor, receive 14 percent of government benefits, close to their 12 percent population share._
> 
> ...



..and whites pay the majority of taxes in this country while taking in a far smaller percentage of benefits per capita....but your blog "source" isn't valid anyway..LMAO..a blog....Typical.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...



Your post is superbly ignorant...
Did you just get your special ed certificate from Storm Front Elementary???

Please list any actions performed by the Black Panthers in the last 30 years???
Africans are guests here...who invited them???, this should be funny.
"Lastly, I support shipping all whites out of here.."...by all means get to stepping.
"Bring me your tired and poor referred to Europeans"...cite please.


"africans whine about slavery, about being brought her, hey, feel free to go back to the homeland since ya'll are so miserable here. "
Poor, uneducated, unintelligent whites seem mighty whiny, your rant as an example, are your bags packed for Europe yet?


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > The _Economix _blog at the _New York Times _reported the following in February of last year:
> ...



So you couldn't refute the facts or numbers...LOL!!!!


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


So you couldn't find a legitimate source to support your weak argument....LMAO....there's no need to "refute" a blog.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

*The Center on Budget and Policy Priorities is one of the nation’s premier policy organizations working at the federal and state levels on fiscal policy and public programs that affect low- and moderate-income families and individuals*.
*


Also, contrary to what a substantial share of Americans may assume, non-Hispanic whites receive slightly more than their proportionate share of entitlement benefits.  Non-Hispanic whites accounted for 64 percent of the population in 2010 and received 69 percent of the entitlement benefits.  In contrast, Hispanics made up 16 percent of the population but received 12 percent of the benefits, less than their proportionate share — likely because they are a younger population and also because immigrants, including many legal immigrants, are ineligible for various benefits.  Non-Hispanic African Americans account for 12 percent of the population and received 14 percent of the benefits*

*About Center on Budget and Policy Priorities mdash Center on Budget and Policy Priorities*


----------



## Meathead (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Another finding of the study is that the distribution of benefits no longer aligns with the demography of poverty. African-Americans, who make up 22 percent of the poor, receive 14 percent of government benefits, close to their 12 percent population share.
> 
> White non-Hispanics, who make up 42 percent of the poor, receive 69 percent of government benefits – again, much closer to their 64 percent population share.
> 
> ...


Fact is that the study included social security for retirees and handicapped accounting for over 70% of government benefits. A rather inept attempt at diluting the parasitic proclivities of African-Americans.

Again, about 1 in 20 whites are on welfare compared to 3 in 10 blacks.

Facts


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 5, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...



ROFLMAO! 
What I really UNDERSTAND now is the depth of your brainwashed, racist ignorance and it is obvious that your "point of view" is that of the lunatic fringe. 

Indeed, you must feel hopeless.

Where is it written, that white people "cannot have civil rights leaders"? They DO have them, in abundance. They reside in the Supreme Court of America, they occupy the majority of the police forces in America, and they hold the majority of the political positions of power in the country. 

In the workforce they hold the vast majority of the positions of power in the majority of  all fortune 500 companies in the country, and therefore control the majority of the nations wealth. 

It is the uneducated, disenfranchised, bottom rung of the white population does not recognize this fact, and has been brainwashed into believing that they are actually victims, which they are...but they are victims of THEIR OWN delusions. 

Those who believe  that the sky is falling because this land is no longer governed by laws that dictate that no other race or ethnicity has the freedom or right to live, work, and be successful in this country  EXCEPT for whites.

As far as non whites being "guests here", and what the founding fathers "intentions" were, you need to pick up a history book and re read( if you can read) what the founding principles of this nation were based on. 

Lastly, what "Africans" are you speaking of?  Every non white white person here is not an "African." 

Are you suggesting that non whites who were born here and whose families have been here for generations be shipped out of the country?  

If that is the case, try starting a movement to bring that belief to fruition, and get back to me.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> *The Center on Budget and Policy Priorities is one of the nation’s premier policy organizations working at the federal and state levels on fiscal policy and public programs that affect low- and moderate-income families and individuals*.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any other assertions of your I need to utterly destroy????


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Another finding of the study is that the distribution of benefits no longer aligns with the demography of poverty. African-Americans, who make up 22 percent of the poor, receive 14 percent of government benefits, close to their 12 percent population share.
> ...




Ahhh...so you don't like the fact that more whites suck off every government entitlement in the country, so you want to attempt to dismiss the facts as they stand....lol


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It is a pity that you are not as effective at expressing yourself intelligently as you are at loading and shooting guns. 

You were born in the wrong era, cowboy.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Do you think retirees who paid into the system are sucking off it? I don't consider that welfare.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Whites are the majority in this country...they pay more in taxes than negroes, too, but receive less in benefits as the money is funnelled to prop up negro dysfunctional behavior. 
...more negroes are on welfare per capita...That's just a plain fact.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Another finding of the study is that the distribution of benefits no longer aligns with the demography of poverty. African-Americans, who make up 22 percent of the poor, receive 14 percent of government benefits, close to their 12 percent population share.
> ...




Once again, you fail in the reading comprehension portion...

Whites are vastly overrepresented in the receivership of:

Unemployment
SSI
TANF
SNAP
School Lunch
CTC
Medicare
Medicaid
CHIP.

What were you saying about parasites.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...










Your attempt at deflection....


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Post#281, destroyed your ignorance once again.
Too easy...


----------



## Meathead (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Once again, you fail in the reading comprehension portion...
> 
> Whites are vastly overrepresented in the receivership of:
> 
> ...


Sorry, not buying. You'll have to do a hell of a lot better than that


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



post your sources for each one...
Whites pay more in taxes and receive less in benefits than negroes. Plain fact.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, you fail in the reading comprehension portion...
> ...



HAHA!!!!...sorry that facts don't support your ignorance. I don't have to do anything, I voluntarily present the facts here in black and white..lol

GTFO!!!!

CBPP2010


----------



## Meathead (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


You don't have to do anything. Your tail between your legs is sufficient.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Please no teeth....

CBPP2010


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Link says it all...

CBPP2010


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 5, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



  Now that I'll agree with. Solving idiot problems with one pull of the trigger....man that must have been great.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Just a question while reading here... How far back has this been the case for whites in America, and what has caused this if the whites in this nation were not so dependent on government as you list in this way back in the day ? What has led to white dependency on government now ? Is it all by design, and if so who has orchestrated this situation over time ? Is it corporations that are placing all of us (white and black) in their little boxes finally ? Think about it.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 5, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I believe that corporations are a part but the top10% of the world also have a vested interest in keeping the poor, middle class and ignorant infighting.
The stupid of ANY race will cling to some undeserved merit that they had noting to do with.
It's the same with the middle class v. the poor, the poor v. the mentally ill and on and on.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 5, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> a country founded for us, in which africans are guests here?   ?




Who the hell told you that, stupid?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 5, 2014)

reconmark said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


It's been proven that Hollywood and the media, along with government can bring people together, and this with such power as they have. I mean look at what it did during the seventies where racial tensions became almost non-existent for a large majority of the population, it could have kept building off of that momentum in which it had going. So why aren't these tools used properly today in order to bring about unity instead of separation ? I believe it's because unity doesn't make money for large industries that have been created or designed to make people rich from these things, and so it just goes on and on and on with us sadly knowing who it is that is to blame, but are yet powerless to make a difference in those areas.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Oct 15, 2014)

reconmark said:


> The _Economix _blog at the _New York Times _reported the following in February of last year:
> 
> _Another finding of the study is that the distribution of benefits no longer aligns with the demography of poverty. African-Americans, who make up 22 percent of the poor, receive 14 percent of government benefits, close to their 12 percent population share._
> 
> ...



Despite what the treasonous government agencies say, there is no such thing as a White Hispanic.    The FBI does that for example so as not to show the huge percentage of crime committed by hispanics.    

Since Whites are for now still the majority, the numbers show that blacks and hispanics overwhelming are the ones receiving public aid.    africans at 22 percent and receiving 14 percent is huge.   hispanics 42 percent and receiving more percentage than their numbers is even worse.   Time to send all the freeloaders home, africa and mexico respectively.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Oct 15, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > a country founded for us, in which africans are guests here?   ?
> ...



Nobody had to tell me, what the hell do you think Columbus was doing?   Looking for a new homeland for Europeans.   Duh!!!!!


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Oct 15, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...



And how juvenile, when you have no debate, start with the name-calling!    You're the one sounding stupid on this thread, no facts, no debate, just personal opinion.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo (Oct 15, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What's the matter, you one of the non-white freeloaders that is a guest here?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 16, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...



That's not what he was doing at all.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 16, 2014)

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Tazzo said:
> ...




Here, have a Snickers Bar...


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And I can promise you this,if I'd have been there those cops wouldnt have had to chase near as many of the scum.
> ...



Well...I AM an hysterical fool...so if a herd of animals fucks with me they're getting shot.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 20, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


We get it. You are scared.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




No they're not, and no your little 'mr. insecurity' didn't grow even a little bigger because you posted that self-indulgent nonsense.


----------



## Huey (Oct 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


TROLL MUCH tarepunk


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 24, 2014)

How's that, pot?


----------



## Tuckwolf (Nov 19, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I think the term "Dirt Nap Mike" casts this entire thread entire thread in the proper light, and you, for that matter.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 19, 2014)

Tuckwolf said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



  Holy thread resurrection Batman!!!
STFU metrosexual...Dirt Nap got what he had coming.
    Too bad he can't use the experience as a learning moment.......such is life in the ghetto.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 19, 2014)

Tuckwolf said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Go punch a cop and try to take his gun...See how it works out for you.


----------



## Tuckwolf (Nov 19, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I stopped a home invasion ya little faggot


What did you do, chase off a bunch of trick or treaters?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2014)

Tuckwolf said:


> What did you do, chase off a bunch of trick or treaters?



It is amazing how African American trick-or-treaters show up in the wealthy neighborhoods around here. They park in the lot at a school across the highway from one subdivision and come by the hundreds (over 1500 was the count last Halloween). 

They even have Sheriff Deputies work as crossing guards so they can cross the highway. They come from towns 15-20 miles away. People buy up to 50 pounds of candy per household so there is enough to go around and some left for the actual residents.

They don't raid those neighborhoods because they are afraid they will be chased off or assaulted ... They are there because their own neighborhoods are unsafe and undesirable.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Tuckwolf said:
> 
> 
> > What did you do, chase off a bunch of trick or treaters?
> ...


Sounds like you are over complicating the issue. They come because their low income neighborhoods don't give out as much candy as a higher income neighborhood would.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Tuckwolf said:
> ...



*That is covered in my post ... *

I did refer to their neighborhoods being "undesirable" ... As in not where they desired to trick-or-treat.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


You also said unsafe. if that was the case they would be in wealthy neighborhoods everyday.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You also said unsafe. if that was the case they would be in wealthy neighborhoods everyday.



I didn't say their neighborhoods were "unsafe" just because it is my opinion. I said their neighborhood is unsafe because when you turn on the local news it leads with ... _"Two young black males shot to death during drive-by shooting in Leadbetter Heights".
_
High crimes and Felonies in the neighborhoods around here (if any) ... Would refer to someone getting stoned and running over your mailbox.

They aren't here everyday ... And they do live in the neighborhoods with horrid crime ... So you would have to ask them why your assertion is wrong.

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 19, 2014)

Tuckwolf said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped a home invasion ya little faggot
> ...



  Nope...three wetbacks with a supposedly broken down car. Funny how that car fixed itself once they saw the shotgun.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   So kids are just going to go hangout in wealthy neighborhoods?
Man I hate to bust your bubble but that kinda shit only happens in the ghetto. We dont hang out on the streets and I can assure you they'd stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You also said unsafe. if that was the case they would be in wealthy neighborhoods everyday.
> ...


I never claimed it was your opinion they were unsafe.. You claimed the reason as to why the kids were in the wealthy neighborhoods was because the neighborhoods were unsafe. I'm pointing out your conclusion is faulty  I grew up in a low income area and the kids specifically targeted higher income areas simply because we knew there would be more candy.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


I think I already told you about the futility of starting off your sentence with the word "So". It signals that you are trying to attribute something to me I never said.  In your haste however, you actually helped prove my point.  No...kids dont just go hangout in wealthy neighborhoods.  BTW ghettos are not wealthy.  Ask the people in Poland where the word ghetto originated.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   So getting hand outs from rich white people has been ingrained into your behavior since you were young? Why does this not surprise me?
   Like Pavlov's dog ....


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


You started out with the word "so" again. Yes. Its been ingrained in white and Blacks and all the other races in the US. Its called supply and demand.  Unless of course you are claiming white kids dont do the same thing. Is that your claim? White kids dont trick or treat?  Blacks live in wealthy neighborhoods.  You should know this from your visits after leaving the trailer park. BTW the only dog like about it is your smell when you get wet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   Naahh....for the white kids in those neighborhoods it's just another day in a white mans paradise.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I'm talking about the poor white kids. Like you.  You gave yourself away when you said "for the white kids in those neighborhoods". If you had of grown up wealthy you would have included yourself. You would have used the term "we".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 19, 2014)

Shot to kill always have situation awareness


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Yeah okay Sherlock....


----------

